# Are you happy with C-webb?



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

im a huge kings fan and im so glad that you guy have to deal with that horrible contract. there is no way in hell he should be m,aking more money then tim duncan. hes nothing but a jumpshooter now. i dont wanna piss anyone off im just curious


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd take CWebb over the 3 guys we got back (each of whom has a horrible contract as well). Kings got back 3 PFs and still had to invest money into the position (Shareef).


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you KING fans for turning on Webber.........Hell I LOVE HIM........

:banana: :clap: *SIXERS 4 LIFE* :banana: :clap:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes, especially considering what we gave for him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Bonzinator said:


> im a huge kings fan and im so glad that you guy have to deal with that horrible contract. there is no way in hell he should be m,aking more money then tim duncan. hes nothing but a jumpshooter now. i dont wanna piss anyone off im just curious


I mean, if you guys got a young star in exchange I'd understand.. but you got Kenny Thomas, Brian Skinner, and Corliss Williamson in return, that's pathetic.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Webbs problem is nagging injuries...he can't give it his all every night so it looks like he is taking some games off...this has really been a problem thru his career and maybe he can fight through it better, but when he comes to play and the team is with him (this is key) he can still get it done with the best.(KG)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris Webber had some bad nights, but to say he's not attacking the post? Please Watch this I AM TOTALLY HAPPY KING'S mangement drunk Wine.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Hahaha. Poor Kings fans. What place is your team in now? From first to worst. What place are the Sixers in now? From worst to first. Hmmm...nuff said.

Bwahhahha!!! I just went over to the Kings forum and all anyone is still talking about is how the Kings are so terrible now and they can't believe that they gave away Webber. "I think maybe Webber was underrated." "Fire Geoff Petrie for trading Webber". Get outta here with your false hopes that maybe the Sixers are actually doing worse than the Kings. :dead: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2952565&postcount=5


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Webbs problem is nagging injuries


Thats not all, he is a terrible clutch player. Lol at the infamous timeout game. First it was the walk and then it was the timeout.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HE just cant play D. He has to hope to outscore who hes matchup is against. IT pains me because every game you see a PF dropping 20 on us. On top of the fact that hes allergic to the post and wilts under pressure


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Beez, once in this thread, I stated he attacked the post. Now I agree with you. Under JOB this had happened as well. I blamed it on coaching, but now I am starting to wonder. Is Chris Webber actually a Power Forward, or the super-sized, Kid Imagination of a 2 guard?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

No. But he's better than what we had.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Def happy with CWebb


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jpk said:


> Hahaha. Poor Kings fans. What place is your team in now? From first to worst. What place are the Sixers in now? From worst to first. Hmmm...nuff said.
> 
> Bwahhahha!!! I just went over to the Kings forum and all anyone is still talking about is how the Kings are so terrible now and they can't believe that they gave away Webber. "I think maybe Webber was underrated." "Fire Geoff Petrie for trading Webber". Get outta here with your false hopes that maybe the Sixers are actually doing worse than the Kings. :dead:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2952565&postcount=5


The Sixers are first in what


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> The Sixers are first in what


 Look at the date on the post. The Sixers were in ifrist palce when made the post.


----------

